# HELP!!! I don't know what to do!!



## Mommabear8994 (May 13, 2013)

I have an Android Tablet PC, MID M729. I had only had it for a few weeks when I was on it I was watching a show and it fell asleep. When I tried to wake it up, it wouldn't. The Android ice cream sandwich comes up and it has the "water drops" but that is it. It will not boot. Could you please give a computer illiterate a helping hand and tell me what I have done wrong?! I thank you for your time, attention and help!! Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does it need to be charged?

Still any warranty from the manufacturer or retailer?


----------



## Mommabear8994 (May 13, 2013)

No it is fully charged. It won't fall asleep either. I have to hold down the button to turn it off. When I received the PC it had just basic instructions and no warranty papers. It was working fine, I wasn't having any problems at all! It just suddenly stopped booting. I didn't know if it needed an upgrade or even how to do that. I only thought of that because I was having problems uploading on my Nook and turned out that was the problem. But B&N did that so I have no idea how it's done. It does the same thing even when it is plugged in.


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

On an mid7012 i can't put the tab in sleep with the power button. it has to go itself
but this might also be from me removing system apps with root


----------

